# Gold Guessing Contest



## EDI Refining (Aug 10, 2011)

With gold at these all time highs, what a good time to hold the contest.

Please guess / predict
Aug 31th 2011 - KITCO Afternoon PM Fix Au *gold Price
Closest + / - to the afternoon PM fix wins

- Edited posts will be eliminated
- Can only guess once

The Prize : I'm willing to provide (1) 1966 Canadian silver dollar (23.3 g @ 80% Purity)

Cut off date for entries will be August 14th

All the best
Peter


----------



## EDI Refining (Aug 10, 2011)

EDI Gold - $1745 USD


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 10, 2011)

What time on the 14th?


----------



## Calg5 (Aug 10, 2011)

1805.00


----------



## drennanami (Aug 10, 2011)

$ 1,699


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 10, 2011)

1888 :twisted:


----------



## EDI Refining (Aug 10, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> What time on the 14th?



11:59 PM on the 14th - Eastern Standard Time


----------



## Noxx (Aug 10, 2011)

$1900 USD


----------



## martyn111 (Aug 10, 2011)

1734.68 usd


----------



## stihl88 (Aug 10, 2011)

$1963


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 10, 2011)

Ill say $1964, my year of birth  

Ummm what happens if two or more people win, are you gunna chop the coin into pieces. :lol: 

Deano


----------



## glondor (Aug 10, 2011)

1690


----------



## pinman (Aug 10, 2011)

1642


----------



## skeeter629 (Aug 10, 2011)

$2014.12


----------



## copperkid_18 (Aug 10, 2011)

$1864.18 :lol:


----------



## oldgeek (Aug 10, 2011)

1966.00

Who knows? LoL!


----------



## Palladium (Aug 10, 2011)

Is this like the Price is right ? I want to bid a dollar Bob. 8) 8) 8) 

$ 1585


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 10, 2011)

Palladium said:


> Is this like the Price is right ? I want to bid a dollar Bob. 8) 8) 8)



Is that a gold dollar, or a paper dollar?

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Aug 10, 2011)

Silver..... Rotfl


----------



## Bizness4you (Aug 10, 2011)

1890


----------



## davetheman (Aug 10, 2011)

$1813.22


----------



## s2550 (Aug 10, 2011)

$1,776.45


----------



## acpeacemaker (Aug 10, 2011)

$1827.44


----------



## Smack (Aug 11, 2011)

$1,865.00


----------



## kuma (Aug 11, 2011)

New guy wants a go!
$1,815  
All the best ,
Chris


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 11, 2011)

1763 $


----------



## seawolf (Aug 11, 2011)

1954


----------



## wrecker45 (Aug 11, 2011)

$ 1784.00 :mrgreen:


----------



## floppy (Aug 11, 2011)

$1833.51


----------



## shyknee (Aug 11, 2011)

I found out about the contest today. I was at EDI dropping off stuff and filling my pockets with change ,when Peter talked about it. 
my guess is 1632.50 US if I'm not too late. 
By the way if you are thinking of going to EDI don't hesitate Peter is great.


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 12, 2011)

$1831.40

Thanks,
mafixer01


----------



## rewalston (Aug 12, 2011)

shyknee said:


> I found out about the contest today. I was at EDI dropping off stuff and filling my pockets with change ,when Peter talked about it.
> my guess is 1632.50 US if I'm not too late.
> By the way if you are thinking of going to EDI don't hesitate Peter is great.


 I'm going to be heading up there just as soon as I can find something to fill my trailer with, what I have collected might fill a wheel well :roll:


----------



## Shaul (Aug 13, 2011)

$1948-


----------



## metatp (Aug 13, 2011)

$1717 USD


----------



## TXWolfie (Aug 14, 2011)

I am guessing 1582, but since i am guessing for myself I never get the right answer. Murphy has a soft spot in his heart for me, while his law slaps the crap outta me! lol


----------



## hinv (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll guess $1777


----------



## pricebreaker36 (Aug 14, 2011)

$1,850


----------



## dlmatthews (Aug 14, 2011)

Bizness4you said:


> 1890


 $1972 at close


----------



## joem (Aug 14, 2011)

1787


----------



## butcher (Aug 14, 2011)

july fourth 1776 !!!


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 14, 2011)

$1,840.00.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 14, 2011)

1920.00


----------



## EDI Refining (Aug 15, 2011)

No More Guess's / Predictions. Good Luck Everyone

Who wants to be a good sport and post a list of everyones guess from lowest to highest?


----------



## martyn111 (Aug 15, 2011)

TXWolfie 1582
Palladium 1585
Shyknee 1632.50
Pinman 1642 
glondor 1690
drennanami 1699
HTPatch 1717
martyn111 1734.68
EDI 1745
Samuel-a 1763
Butcher 1776
S2550 1776.45
hinv 1777
wrecker45 1784
Joem 1787
calg5 1805
davetheman 1813.22
Kuma 1815
acpeacemaker 1827.44
macfixer01 1831.40
floppy 1833.51
philddreamer 1840
pricebreaker36 1850
copperkid18 1864.18
smack 1865
patnor 1888
bizness4you 1890
Noxx 1900
br007 1920
shaul 1948
seawolf 1954
stihl88 1963
NoIdea 1964
oldgeek 1966
dlmatthews 1972
skeeter629 2014.12


----------



## shyknee (Aug 16, 2011)

Approximately 36 guesses ?.
Humm? could someone make a list of who is missing :lol:


----------



## martyn111 (Aug 16, 2011)

I did the first list, its somebody elses turn to do the other requested list. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Aug 25, 2011)

Palladium said:


> Is this like the Price is right ? I want to bid a dollar Bob. 8) 8) 8)
> 
> $ 1585



Come on seabiscuit !!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## EDI Refining (Sep 1, 2011)

According to my Kitco Iphone app 

Aug-31-2011 Kitco Afternoon Fix for gold was - $1813.50 

davetheman wins with his prediction of $1813.22

Congrats 

PM me your full name and address and your prize will be sent


I already have the prize for the next contest, supplied by Skynee, a beautiful silver braclet


----------



## kuma (Sep 5, 2011)

Haha! So close!
Dave , your the man! 8) 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------

